# la maiuscola di cortesia all'interno delle parole



## saltapicchio

Le lettere commerciali sono molto formali, una di queste formalità è di utilizzare sempre l'iniziale maiuscola quando si usa un pronome o una particella pronominale in relazione al ricevente:
es. ..._come *L*e accennavo... - *V*i alleghiamo la seguente..._

L'intento chiaramente è di dare importanza alla persona e/o all'azienda cui la lettera è indirizzata.

Non sono pochi i casi in cui è possibile incontrare situazioni del genere:
certi di aver*V*i fatto... - vorrei poter*L*e assicurare che...

Personalmente trovo che questo tipo di utilizzo delle maiuscole renda il testo pesante, fin troppo ossequioso, eccessivamente formale. Oltre a questo, che è un punto di vista personale, è anche grammaticalmente scorretto?

Attendo lumi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

saltapicchio said:


> Personalmente trovo che questo tipo di utilizzo delle maiuscole renda il testo pesante, *fin troppo ossequioso*, eccessivamente formale.



Non mi pronuncio sulla correttezza o meno, non avendone la competenza, ma permettimi un commento: Essere ossequiosi fino al limite del leccaculismo è spesso la maniera di alcuni italiani di rivolgersi a qualcuno che nel caso specifico ha un potere, può farci un favore etc..


----------



## Saoul

Ci sono diversi articoli che parlano di questo argomento, ma credo che fondamentalmente dipenda sempre tutto dal "contesto", questo caro amico di grandi e piccini.

Non credo che sia una questione di ossequiosità al limite del  leccaculismo, quanto uno standard. In certi ambienti lavorativi la comunicazione ha ancora delle caratteristiche molto formali e il non utilizzare le maiuscole in quel modo renderebbe sicuramente il proprio scritto "anomalo".

E' vero che la comunicazione diventa sempre più informale e sciolta ed è vero anche che nella stragrande maggioranza delle comunicazioni di lavoro quel particolare uso delle maiuscole suonerebbe anacronistico ed eccessivo (sicuramente non scorretto), ma per quei settori dove tutti scrivono in quel modo, possiamo pensare ad un linguaggio settoriale e dobbiamo in qualche modo adattarci.

Insomma, se scrivi all'avvocato o al notaio, non gli scrivi:



> Ciao bello,
> 
> senti pensavo, quell'atto me lo prepari per martedì? Bella, baci, Pippo!



Il registro segue il contesto, il contesto detta il registro.


----------



## saltapicchio

Intanto grazie per le risposte. 

Purtroppo ho impostato male l'argomentazione, non aggiungendo in chiusura della descrizione della prima situazione (quella delle maiuscole iniziali) che in questo caso non ho problemi nell'accettare questo formalismo (che utilizzo correntemente e con attenzione nel mio lavoro). Il problema me lo pongo solo quando le maiuscole sono contenute "nella" parola.

Praticamente:  ...e *L*e porgo cordiali saluti (ok) - ...nel porger*L*e cordiali saluti... (no).

Non contesto in toto il formalismo ma quelli che considero suoi eccessi.
Comunque, da quanto mi scrivete, questa maiuscola dentro la parola non è considerabile come errore.


----------



## bubu7

saltapicchio said:


> Comunque, da quanto mi scrivete, questa maiuscola dentro la parola non è considerabile come errore.


Esatto.

Condivido poi completamente le considerazioni di *Saoul*.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:


> Non credo che sia una questione di ossequiosità al limite del  leccaculismo, quanto uno standard.


E' uno standard in un numero limitato di situazioni e quando ci si rivolge a persone che ricoprono una certa carica, ma quando ci si rivolge in quel modo al vigile urbano di turno, per esempio, solo per farsi levare la multa io _personalmente_ la trovo una forma di ossequioso leccaculismo, al pari di quell'abitudine sempre tutta italiana di chiamare "dottore" chiunque sia in una posizione di forza o sia in grado di farci un favore.


----------



## Saoul

Però credo siano due "standard" differenti, Paul.
L'uso smodato del termine "dottore" per riferirsi a qualcuno che sia in una posizione "travirgolette" superiore alla nostra "chiuselevirgolette" è un atteggiamento tipico di una certa fascia della popolazione, solitamente non particolarmente colta. 

Chi in una lettera usa invece le maiuscole in questo modo, è spesso una persona piuttosto colta. Qualora lo faccia in modo diciamo esagerato, è una persona colta ed un po'... come dire... fuori moda. 

Insomma siamo su due registri molto differenti.
Uno basso, popolare, al limite dell'illetterato, l'altro settoriale o esageratamente alto tanto da risultare "stonato" in contesti non così alti.

Insomma i due estremi della lingua, così, tanto per dire.


----------



## salix

Ciao

> saltapicchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Le lettere commerciali sono molto formali, una di queste formalità è di utilizzare sempre l'iniziale maiuscola quando si usa un pronome o una particella pronominale in relazione al ricevente:
Click to expand...

si usa il pronome o la particella pronominale in maiuscolo solo se il pronome usato è nella sua forma "formale".

Esempio:




se parlo con qualcuno di una donna non presente scrivo:"le porterò delle rose" (a lei), oppure "vado a portarle delle rose", in questo caso usare il maiuscolo sarebbe un errore​se parlo con una donna con cui ho rapporti formali scrivo:"Le porterò delle rose" o "vengo a portarLe delle rose".​La stessa cosa vale per il "voi" che può essere riferito a una pluralità di interlocutori , il vostro gatto, o ad un "ente" la Vostra azienda ....

Il problema si pone perchè noi usiamo la terza persona singolare e la prima plurale sia in un contesto informale sia come pronomi tipici del contesto formale, il mettere la lettera del pronome in maiuscolo indica che si tratta di un Lei/Voi che in inglese sarebbe "tu/you".





In effetti se scrivo ad una persona"ho parlato con la sua segretaria che mi ha dato appuntamento nel suo ufficio, assicurandomi che lei ci sarà "​significa che sto raccontando a qualcuno che avrò un incontro con la segretaria di qualcun'altro e che lei mi ha assicurato la sua presenza.





Se invece scrivo"ho parlato con la Sua segretaria che mi ha dato appuntamento nel Suo ufficio, assicurandomi che Lei ci sarà "​significa che sto comunicando al mio interlocutore di aver avuto da parte della sua segretaria un appuntamento con lui, presso il suo ufficio e che lui sarà certamente presente.




> Personalmente trovo che questo tipo di utilizzo delle maiuscole renda il testo pesante, fin troppo ossequioso, eccessivamente formale. Oltre a questo, che è un punto di vista personale, è anche grammaticalmente scorretto?


 
secondo me l'uso delle maiuscole rende più chiaro l'intentop di chi scrive, ottimo per far capire se sto invitando la segretaria di mio padre 

"trovandomi nell'ufficio di mio padre mi sono permesso di contattare la sua segretaria per invitarla a cena"​o se sto invitando il collega di mio padre

"trovandomi nell'ufficio di mio padre mi sono permesso di contattare la Sua segretaria per invitarLa a cena"​


> Attendo lumi.


 
Spero di essere stata di qualche utilità...
Ciao a tutti
Francesca


----------



## saltapicchio

Ciao Francesca,
sei stata molto illuminante.

Nei casi da te citati, la maiuscola diventa addirittura fondamentale.

Grazie

Mauro


----------



## Sabrine07

salix said:


> Secondo me l'uso delle maiuscole rende più chiaro l'intentop di chi scrive, ottimo per far capire se sto invitando la segretaria di mio padre
> 
> "trovandomi nell'ufficio di mio padre mi sono permesso di contattare la sua segretaria per invitarla a cena"​o se sto invitando il collega di mio padre
> 
> "trovandomi nell'ufficio di mio padre mi sono permesso di contattare la Sua segretaria per invitarLa a cena"​Spero di essere stata di qualche utilità...
> Ciao a tutti
> Francesca


A parte l'esempio illuminante di Francesca , credo che il formalismo sia necessario per distinguere i diversi registri linguistici e per evitare che la lingua si appiattisca.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti.

Mi trovo spessissimo a dover fare scelte riguardanti i livelli di formalismo da adottare nella corrispondenza, per ragioni di lavoro.

Mi sono imposta le seguenti regole:
- ho totalmente bandito l'uso di riportare la maiuscola all'interno del verbo (non _invitar*L*a_, ma _invitarla_; non _scriver*V*i_, ma _scrivervi_, etc.);
- evito la maiuscola per ogni messaggio di posta elettronica (il mezzo è rapido e sufficientemente informale da permettere uno sfrondamento da tante infiocchettature).

Non mi è mai capitato di scrivere al Presidente della Repubblica al quale dedicherei un sacco di maiuscole.
Infatti credo che riserverei il formalismo spinto solo alla corrispondenza con qualcuno di *davvero illustre*.

A.A.


----------



## Queva

Purtroppo tecnicamente le regole che hai adottato non sono corrette, come Francesca spiega così bene. Fino a che useremo il Lei/Voi nella corrispondenza formale saremo costretti a differenziarli da lei/voi, usando, per l'appunto, le odiose maiuscole in mezzo al verbo 
Personalmente mi sono imposta di non usare mai le ancora più odiose e inutili abbreviazioni ns/ e vs/ per nostro e vostro che la mia collega insiste a infilare ovunque, e cerco disperatamente di non iniziare alcuna lettera con Egr.Dott.


----------



## sushisabri

cosa pensate della maiuscola usata addirittura per il pronome "tu" ? Esempio:

...Caro X,

la presente per informarTi che Ti ho fatto inviare di recente......


E' vero che si tratta di una lettera commerciale dove i due interlocutori si danno del tu, ma proprio per questo mi domando se la maiuscola, usata in forma di rispetto, non sia del tutto fuori luogo.

Attendo vostri esperti pareri 
grazie mille


----------



## LiciaCricia

Sushisabri, mai visto niente di simile...

Sono invece d'accordissimo per l'uso della maiuscola per i pronomi Lei/Voi, anche all'interno del verbo, perchè rendono il tutto meno ambiguo...
Personalmente non percepisco nessuna ossequiosità in questo modo standardizzato di scrivere. 
E non credo assolutamente che le maiuscole debbano essere bandite dalle e-mail! Il mezzo sarà pure rapido, ma premere il tasto Shift non credo faccia perdere chissà quale tempo a nessuno...


----------



## Margr

Mi sembra un gesto equivalente a mettersi le infradito con i calzini. Penso che per usare la maiuscola ci sia bisogno di toni formali che non si hanno con un tu.


----------



## salix

Ciao a tutti,
intervengo ancora una volta, se non altro per augurare buone vacanze a chi ci va e buona permanenza a chi resta al suo posto di lavoro.

...Caro X,

la presente per informarTi che Ti ho fatto inviare di recente......​L'uso della maiuscola in questo caso non solo è eccessiva, ma è addirittura un errore.

Le uniche eccezioni in cui è accettabile, anzi obbligatorio, usare la maiuscola sono quelle in cui tale uso sottolinei che si tratta del pronome nella sua "veste formale", l'uso è giustificato dalla possibilità di confondere le due forme, formale e informale.

Il tu è il pronome informale per antonomasia (in Italiano), non esiste una forma formale del tu, sarebbe come dire "Le do del Tu, ma voglio darLe del Lei dandoLe del Tu"..... ;-)

Ciao
Alla prossima
salix


----------



## Thime

Ciao a tutti, 
Oggi mi sono trovata difronte a due dubbi mentre scrivevo una lettera ad un professore. La frase in questione è questa: "_Volevo avvertirLa che ho scelto il capitolo da tradurre e che quando vuole posso venire a restituirLe il libro._"

Dubbio 2:
Io di solito tendo ad usare la maiuscola di cortesia anche all'interno delle parole, ma in questo caso è consigliabile o come regola sarebbe meglio evitare? Ho cercato un po' in rete, ma ho trovato opinioni contrastanti.

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Nino83

Thime said:


> È meglio dire "venirLe a restituire", "Venire a restituirLe" o vanno bene entrambi"?



Entrambe vanno bene. 

"La scelta dell’ospite è libera invece con certi verbi che reggono l’infinito: tali verbi sono i verbi modali (dovere, potere, sapere e volere), i verbi di moto a luogo deittici (andare e venire: ➔ movimento, verbi di) e i tre verbi aspettuali cominciare, continuare e solere (➔ aspetto; ➔ fraseologici, verbi)" 

Treccani 

Di solito, preferisco la seconda con il verbo "venire" nello scritto. 



Thime said:


> Io di solito tendo ad usare la maiuscola di cortesia anche all'interno delle parole, ma in questo caso è consigliabile o come regola sarebbe meglio evitare? Ho cercato un po' in rete, ma ho trovato opinioni contrastanti.



Nelle lettere formali (soprattutto con i professori) ho sempre utilizzato le maiuscole. 

saluti


----------



## Esther G.

Buongiorno Thime,
io farei una piccola doppia correzione 
piuttosto che "venire a restituirle" .... io scriverei "incontrarla per restituirle...." o "incontrarmi con lei per poterle restituire"... diciamo che sostituirei il "venire"
in quanto alla scritta maisucola di cortesia... oggi è caduta pressocché in disuso... ma c'è chi ancora la usa... 
Questa è una mia opinione
Buona giornata


----------



## ohbice

Esther G. said:


> Quanto alla scritta maisucola di cortesia... oggi è caduta pressocché in disuso...



Anch'io sono di questo parere. Non la uso più.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Altri thread correlati:

formalismo eccessivo... e scorretto?
Lei oppure Voi
Uso della forma di rispetto
RingraziarLa/la
Forma di cortesia - corrispondenza commerciale


----------



## ohbice

salix said:


> In effetti se scrivo ad una persona"ho parlato con la sua segretaria che mi ha dato appuntamento nel suo ufficio, assicurandomi che lei ci sarà "​significa che sto raccontando a qualcuno che avrò un incontro con la segretaria di qualcun'altro e che lei mi ha assicurato la sua presenza.
> 
> Se invece scrivo"ho parlato con la Sua segretaria che mi ha dato appuntamento nel Suo ufficio, assicurandomi che Lei ci sarà "​significa che sto comunicando al mio interlocutore di aver avuto da parte della sua segretaria un appuntamento con lui, presso il suo ufficio e che lui sarà certamente presente.
> 
> secondo me l'uso delle maiuscole rende più chiaro l'intentop di chi scrive, ottimo per far capire se sto invitando la segretaria di mio padre
> "trovandomi nell'ufficio di mio padre mi sono permesso di contattare la sua segretaria per invitarla a cena"​o se sto invitando il collega di mio padre
> "trovandomi nell'ufficio di mio padre mi sono permesso di contattare la Sua segretaria per invitarLa a cena"​



Non hai torto, salix. Mi convince soprattutto il tuo primo esempio. 
Nel secondo esempio faccio fatica a capire che ci sia un collega di mio padre: "Trovandomi nell'ufficio di mio padre mi sono permesso di contattare la Sua segretaria per invitarLa a cena". Qui Sua per me non può che riferirsi a _Sua di mio padre _(in assenza di contesto più illuminante, almeno). Di conseguenza, anche con le lettere maiuscole, sto invitando la segretaria di mio padre.
p


----------



## chipulukusu

Approfitto della riapertura del thread per un commento semi-polemico:

Non considero l'utilizzo della maiuscola con il tu (anzi con il Tu...) tanto un errore grammaticale (l'uso finisce per diventare regola...) quanto un fastidioso espediente per il mutuo riconoscimento di una posizione di privilegio, di una appartenenza ad una "casta" protetta.

Tipico tra avvocati (sono a relazionarTi sull'ultimo colloquio avuto con il nostro comune cliente), tra un'ordine di professionisti e gli iscritti (Caro Collega, sono felice di invitarTi a...), per non parlare dei politici e, comunque, di tutti quegli ambiemti in cui ci si dà del tu per prassi e per mutua autoreferenzialità.

Un mio referente presso un importante cliente usava sempre scrivermi mail con il Tu, nonostante collaborassimo gomito a gomito da anni per più ore al giorno. Non ho mai trovato il coraggio di dirgli quanto mi sembrasse fuori luogo quella sua abitudine.


----------



## Esther G.

Direi che questo è un ottimo Thread.

Per quanto riguarda le famose maiuscole per enfatizzare il rispetto verso una determinata persona, che sia Tu o Lei, è in ogni caso caduto in disuso.

Una volta si usava addirittura il "Voi", che oggi viene usato solo in certi paesi al sud, ma il rispetto lo si legge nella lettera senza dover per forza enfatizzare il discorso usando le maiuscole.
Ci sono forme, nella scrittura, che oggi non si usano più... questo non vuol dire che il nostro interlocutore non meriti tutto il nostro rispetto o riverenza... ma credo comunque che "il troppo stroppia"... personalmente  le maiuscole le lascerei veramente perdere.


----------



## Nino83

Esther G. said:


> Una volta si usava addirittura il "Voi", che oggi viene usato solo in certi paesi al sud



Ormai è desueto anche al sud da un bel po' (se parliamo di lingua italiana parlata al sud) 



Esther G. said:


> Ci sono forme, nella scrittura, che oggi non si usano più [...] personalmente  le maiuscole le lascerei veramente perdere.



Dipende. Se il professore, l'assistente e altri le utilizzano, che cosa si fa? Si risponde loro con le minuscole? 
Ancora sono in molti ad utilizzarle (soprattutto in ambiti formali) quindi mi sembra un po' eccessivo parlare di desuetudine. 
Sono d'accordo, invece, sul fatto che non siano più "d'obbligo".


----------



## Saoul

Io insisto sul fatto che sia il contesto e il destinatario della comunicazione a dettarne la necessità. Ho (ahimè) accesso a diversi scambi epistolari tra professionisti come avvocati, assessori e notai e nessuno di loro omette mai l'uso della maiuscola per gli aggettivi possessivi, i pronomi possessivi e i soggetti di cortesia. Ci sono ambienti dove non solo questo uso non è considerato desueto, ma l'assenza di tale uso viene etichettata come mancanza di adeguata formalità. 
Detto questo, al di là di queste cerchie, io non mi sognerei mai di usarle, ma ben mi guardo da non farle nei contesti in cui questa formalità è... pretesa.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti !
La lettera maiuscola si deve usare nei nomi che indicano particolari cariche, nei titoli onorifici e simili: _Presidente della Repubblica, Sindaco, Sua Eminenza, Sua Santità il Papa_.
Se però tali nomi sono seguiti da nome proprio di persona, si preferisce usare la minuscola: _il presidente Napolitano, papa Francesco, il prefetto Rossi_ e così via. In questa categoria si possono inserire gli aggettivi e i pronomi che si riferiscono direttamente alla divinità o le cosiddette maiuscole reverenziali nel linguaggio epistolare: _prego Iddio perché con il Suo aiuto...; Le scrivo per ringraziarLa..._ .

Questo, se si vuole essere formali, non va ignorato. 

Detto ciò mi trovo in perfetta sintonia con quanto scritto da Saoul.


----------



## darcangeloraf

salix said:


> Ciao
> ​si usa il pronome o la particella pronominale in maiuscolo solo se il pronome usato è nella sua forma "formale".
> 
> Esempio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se parlo con qualcuno di una donna non presente scrivo:
> "le porterò delle rose" (a lei), oppure "vado a portarle delle rose", in questo caso usare il maiuscolo sarebbe un errore​se parlo con una donna con cui ho rapporti formali scrivo:
> "Le porterò delle rose" o "vengo a portarLe delle rose".​La stessa cosa vale per il "voi" che può essere riferito a una pluralità di interlocutori , il vostro gatto, o ad un "ente" la Vostra azienda ....
> 
> Il problema si pone perchè noi usiamo la terza persona singolare e la prima plurale sia in un contesto informale sia come pronomi tipici del contesto formale, il mettere la lettera del pronome in maiuscolo indica che si tratta di un Lei/Voi che in inglese sarebbe "tu/you".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In effetti se scrivo ad una persona
> "ho parlato con la sua segretaria che mi ha dato appuntamento nel suo ufficio, assicurandomi che lei ci sarà "​significa che sto raccontando a qualcuno che avrò un incontro con la segretaria di qualcun'altro e che lei mi ha assicurato la sua presenza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se invece scrivo
> "ho parlato con la Sua segretaria che mi ha dato appuntamento nel Suo ufficio, assicurandomi che Lei ci sarà "​significa che sto comunicando al mio interlocutore di aver avuto da parte della sua segretaria un appuntamento con lui, presso il suo ufficio e che lui sarà certamente presente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secondo me l'uso delle maiuscole rende più chiaro l'intentop di chi scrive, ottimo per far capire se sto invitando la segretaria di mio padre
> 
> "trovandomi nell'ufficio di mio padre mi sono permesso di contattare la sua segretaria per invitarla a cena"​o se sto invitando il collega di mio padre
> 
> "trovandomi nell'ufficio di mio padre mi sono permesso di contattare la Sua segretaria per invitarLa a cena"​
> Spero di essere stata di qualche utilità...
> Ciao a tutti
> Francesca


Cara Francesca,
Complimenti per il Suo (non il suo, cioé quello dell'altro!) apprezzabile intervento. Di cultura francese, arrivato in Italia a 21 anni ho dovuto apprendere l'italiano in tutte le (alquanto possibili) sfumature.
Se qualcuno considera tali precisazioni delle forme di lecca(####), ciò dimostra la loro scarsa padronanza nel differenziare il pronome della terza persona di riguardo (in luogo della seconda persona singolare) dalla semplice terza persona. Pertanto non sono tanto determinate espressioni che sono cadute in desuetudine, quanto una buona dose di rispetto che constatiamo nei più semplici atti quotidiani.
D'altronde, coloro che usano americanismi per esprimersi in italiano (Ok) non possono pretendere di insegnarlo ad altri.
Cordialità,
Raffaele.


----------



## lorenzos

Un po' a malincuore ho imparato a scrivere: "_Sperando di far*le* cosa gradita, Le invio..._" perché tempo fa lessi un intervento autorevole in cui si sconsigliava l'uso della maiuscola all'interno di una parola.
Purtroppo non riesco più a ritrovarlo, e me ne scuso: qualcono lo saprebbe indicare? Grazie.


----------

